# What do you like about yourself?



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope this post doesn't sound to vain, but there has to be at least ONE thing we all like about ourselves. Doesn't matter how low you think of yourself, I bet you there's at least one. 
For example, I like my booty  Lmao.

What do you guys like about yourself?
All of you are beautiful!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I hate my booty.. But I love my imagination. I lie to myself that is not mine :teeth


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I have broad shoulders and good chest muscles. So it constantly looks like I've been working out for 4-5 months.
Because of my broad shoulders I also have a V body shape without doing a thing the whole goddamn day...

Yeah, I love my body.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I love my positivty and belief in a better day. No matter how down I feel, I always feel I can trudge on because there is 50-50 chance the day willg et worse or better. i liek to gamble, and those are damn good odds. No house advantage!!!!!!!

I also like my ability to take **** and let it rioll off my back. i used to be really sensitive, but have gotten a lot better at not taking little things liek it just shot me in the leg!!!!


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Snowflakes, the besssst thing is to have a wonderful imagination 
You always are able to entertain yourself!

Moasim, awesome! You're so lucky, you dont gotta do anything, and still have an awesome body?! I gotta exercise, lol.

Trcymcgrdy, You have a wonderful ability. That probably means you have some good self confidence  ^.^
kudos man.


----------



## harleyquin (Sep 16, 2012)

personally, i love my eyes. theyre big and round and green and its really the only thing i like about myself, but i do have amazing eyes


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

harleyquin said:


> personally, i love my eyes. theyre big and round and green and its really the only thing i like about myself, but i do have amazing eyes


lolwut 
you're beautiful


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

My smile

My good heart. I know I am funny and can have a good personality... I just gotta feel comfortable enough to let you see it


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I like that i'm a nice person, and that even with my physical handicaps i exercise and keep myself fit and that i do my best every day  And i'll leave it at that for now : o


----------



## lillstone (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm caring no matter how hard i find it to believe and i'm strong for never giving up trying to recover.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Unique, thoughtful, honest, sincere


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Physical: my lips...and when i put on lipgloss...ow! jk
I love how willing and accepting my heart is.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

im kind of a badass... im not afraid (other than SA reasons) to just get out there and let whatever happens. 
and im willing to work hard. going to approach accounting firms next week to offer unpaid internships, just to get experience.
sorry thats two, but im in a good mood right now : P


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a hard question, haha. But I think its a really good exercise.
Um... I guess I like how quickly I can bounce back when something makes me sad. I'm pretty resourceful that way.


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

Ooh, this is a question everyone with SA should find a way to answer 

I like my nose because it's crooked. And my hair because it's wild. These are things that used to frustrate me but I've learned to love those little quirks that make me both unique and, like everybody else, human.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

- I have small but nice boobs. Boobs are awesome. 
- I have good skin.
- I'm pretty good at writing.
- I'm loyal to other people.


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

- I'm funny
- Love to help people even those I don't know
- I'm loyal and caring
- I'm open minded


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Physically: I love my hair when I do it right, I like my eyes I guess and I have decent hight 
Personality: I am caring, I am a good listener,


----------



## ohno (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm cozy
I seek love
I'm caring
I look pretty nice


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing comes to mind


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a pretty good liar. And have good hearing. I can hear things nobody else can.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm good at troubleshooting.

I have a pretty good judge of character also. ^_^


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been told that I'm a kind and gentle person. 
That I make funny one liners occasionally. 
That I'm quick minded.
Also once every lunar eclipse I might get told I'm good looking. 

I used to not think these things about myself until recently cause of my low-self esteem, but people keep telling me these things so it must have some merit, right?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Physically: I like my figure, in fact i wouldn't change it. I have a toned body, and i have been told a good few times that i have a really nice *** lol. My boobs are average size, that's fine with me. I also like my blue eyes, especially when i wear make up, they look really blue (don't really wear make up). I have a nice smile, but my teeth aren't fully straight, but they look straight from some angles. 

Personality: I like my sense of humour. I'm usually shy, but with the right people around, i am extremely witty. It usually goes over people's heads, but whatever, i won't change that. And i am also a very generous person, and i care alot about the people around me.


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Everything. What's not to like!? I'm awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 8, 2012)

I do Thai Boxing and I love the fact I am not lazy and train really hard!


----------

